# Dry Roasted Peanuts



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

Oh my goodness..







I ate me some peanuts at work and holy heavens it caused me to shoot right to the bathroom about three hours after eating them.







Do peanuts trigger IBS? Goodness I guess peanuts are on my list of NO NO foods.


----------



## 17417 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey ThereYes, Im not sure what it is about peanuts but I have problems with them too. Peanut butter is okay but not any raw peanuts. Popcorn too will have this effect on me, as it contains a large amount of fibre!


----------



## 14775 (Oct 19, 2005)

OMG I am glad I am not the only one..I guess its easy to say they are a NO NO!!!!


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

Cassandrea & others - if you look at www....com they have got a "cheat sheet" which you can download and it contains the basic information for ibs eating as researched by Heather Van Vorous (a sufferer herself). I have found this site invaluable - the other thing to remember is that what some people cannot tolerate others can - I think that is the very nature of ibs.


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks Judith.. I will definetly take a look at it.. Need all the help I can get.


----------



## 20633 (Aug 8, 2005)

peanuts bother me too


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome lyric







i cant go peanuts at all they give me the boak


----------



## 17263 (Feb 2, 2006)

Peanuts get me sometimes, it seems like some foods cause more of a problem as specific times. FOr instance, I love popcorn and thought it helped my D, but the lists all say NO. Who knows - better to stay away.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome higgi


----------

